# Over Here.. Read Me Read Me !!!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm 30ish now and thought it was time i posted a message after spending years reading the forums. I'm a personal trainer and also have an online supplement store so I'm a little clued up on training / diet etc

The reason I'm here is because I'm thinking of doing a Dbol course so I'm gaining as much info as i can.

I have found out that - It's very hard to keep gains after 

Clomid tastes like pants and leaves you covered in acne  

It's best to take with an injectible   

I wondered if taking a Transdermal Test product would work ok with the Dbol. I know there is nothing like the real thing but ok I'm a bit of a girl when it comes to needles, lol

Also with PCT i really dont fancy clomid. I heard that you would only need Nolvadex incase of Gyno ?? I have done loads of ProHormone courses with very little sides.

OK, i have bored you all silly now.

Thanks for reading and look forward to speaking with you again soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

dont be scared of the jabs bro it dont hurt honest :shock: well ok maybe just a little but its the most effective way of using steroids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont think oral only cycles for begbiners are that bad. Yo can keep the gains as long as you diet and PCT are good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Its not the pain (although i'm not used to feeling a pr**k, lol)

Its the dangers of the jabs, i just could never do it.

The Transdermal is a no goer then ???????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

i agree rob oral only cycles are ok me buddy is just finishin one now and he's made good gains ties his first cycle as well.

ok "please" there are certain things in life we cannot avoid if you want do drive you gotta have lessons if you wanna be a doctor you gotta go to uni and if you wanna do roids you need to take jabs its that simple bro are you a man or a mouse eh?

wot dangers ?, if you follow correct prcedure there are virtually no dangers, i've been injectin on and off for 18 years and never, i repeat NEVER have i had 1 single problem 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Man or a mouse....

I'm a man bro, i'm gonna get me needles and start jabbing ...

or maybe i will research a little more about where to stick them first, lol

I'n not to clued up on the jabs but i think if there oil based you only need them once or twice a week

(please dont laugh at that, it could be complete rubbish.

Still learning)

I can do once a week :?


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

i guarantee u will wonder what all the fuss was about once u start mate :wink:

I had a HUGE needle complex, absolutly petrified of the things. But like garry sais above, u wanna do roids u gotta jab. Its now nothin 2 me, hardly think about it. It gets easier mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

you want 5ml syringes and green pins, you draw the solution up out of the vial or amp remove the needle and hold the needle up and draw the excess down out of the pin then change the pin head hold it up again and expell all the air from the syringe out through the pin. you inject into the upper outer quater of your arse cheek, swab the area first, then inject once the needle is fully in draw back on the syringe plunger if you get blood flowing freely into the syringe pull out and go in at another point on the cheek or change cheeks, this will require re swabbing of the area. if there is no blood then simply inject the solution withdraw the pin and slap the injection site and rub it vigorously (the injection site that is lol)

if you follow all these points you wont have any problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm thinking you may have done this before, lol

Thanks for taking the time to educate me. Another guy on here has just sent me info as well

(sorry forgot your name)

As soon as i get rid of the kids for a bit i'll read up

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

just out of interest what happend if you draw back and theres blood and you inject anyway?

also if you draw back and theres no blood what is it you draw back?? air??

i did my first jab in a long time today and did non of this, just jabed a green pin all the way to the hilt in the outer upper part of me glute

Cheers

Sam


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

if u draw back and there is blood the chances are your in a vein. I think ur in deep s**t if u inject into a vein. You only have 2 pull bk alittle bit, u should see a tiny air bubble. Then your free 2 go. Sam u gotta draw bk mate it only takes a second 2 do and is easy, its just not worth the risk!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

if you inject into a vein it could kill you, same if you inject too much air. dont worry if you pull back and you appear to be sucking in air from your arse its just the little air bubbles expanding with the vacume.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Call me a girl Garrilla...

but thats a bit of a danger, lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i have in all the years i've been training ever heard of anyone dieing from this and thats in 15 years so i think its fair to say the risk is small. its not hard to inject properly just follow the instructions mate. everything is dangerous if done incorrectly, dont drive a car with a loose stearing wheel and dont inject without pulling back sorted! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

more lack of knowlledge!

someone who was ill advised could just as easly make a fatel mistake with orals.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

how do you make a fatal mistake with orals, try and steal them off ronnie colemam 

but seriously injecting tablets is bad news, theres so many places for them to get stuck :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Lol, I'll take my chances driving with a loose steering wheel than stealing from Mr Coleman...

Although i bet he's a slow *****er, lol


----------

